# flathead bite?



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Just wonder if anyone is having any luck catching flathead yet? Ive been out twice this week focusing on the shallow areas with no luck, not even a run.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup been getting a few. I fish for em in the rivers we got a few as early as Easter this year. Cut bait has been the ticket so far.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks! I lake fish so that normally runs a bit behind the river bite ive heard,so probly this weekend they will turn on i hope, I figured since the water was still a bit cool i would get a couple smaller ones on cut cause the lake i fish has a pretty good population of smaller ones but no takers as of yesterday.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was out last night with my buddy and we had a good amount of bites but couldn't connect on a lot of them. Hooked a couple fish that felt like they might have had some weight but the area we fish is very snaggy.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Good to hear just got a cast net maybe some shad will help


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well still no takers yet 3 trips since last post and nothing. Shad are not schooling yet so havent been using them just live and cut gills and creek chubs, going to target the deeper water tonight. Been focusing on a shallow area they flood to for there big spring feed. Hard for me to come off that spot but gotta change it up!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

CarpFreak5328 said:


> Well still no takers yet 3 trips since last post and nothing. Shad are not schooling yet so havent been using them just live and cut gills and creek chubs, going to target the deeper water tonight. Been focusing on a shallow area they flood to for there big spring feed. Hard for me to come off that spot but gotta change it up!


No doubt, if it's not working change it up. I've only been out once since I posted last. My friend caught one smaller one and we had one spit the hook on us. Some good runs as well that we couldn't connect on. The one fish came on a live gill tight to structure. If the rivers don't get blown out I hope to make some trips this week. Good luck!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

wallen34 said:


> No doubt, if it's not working change it up. I've only been out once since I posted last. My friend caught one smaller one and we had one spit the hook on us. Some good runs as well that we couldn't connect on. The one fish came on a live gill tight to structure. If the rivers don't get blown out I hope to make some trips this week. Good luck!


My son caught a 33 inch flathead on a flickershad trolling in 4 ft of water at one of the inland lakes last Sunday


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep, Thinking this weather with the cool nights are keeping them somewhat inactive its a small lake i fish so hopefully they will start to get hungry, good to see there biting a bit in other places


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well another trip last night finally got a couple runs but no hook ups probly the small flats i think. Theses nights need to get warmer just keeps the water temp a bit cool i guess.


----------

